# How I spend my insomnia



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I made a Hu sculpture!!

















Here's my model, Hu:


----------



## Starfish1 (Dec 9, 2012)

That is REALLY CUTE.. I'd love to order one eventually I just can't figure out which fish I'd want! How big can you make them? Do you do giant bettas, lol 

Hu is very handsome also.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

his sculpture is 4" long by 2" tall. I don't know if I'd make them much bigger than that both to keep the weight down for shipping, and to be economic with the clay.

I can do a giant, it's pretty much lifesize for them. lol


----------



## Starfish1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Lol! Ok maybe a giant plush one then, that would be really neat.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

PM me whenever you're ready to order.


----------



## Starfish1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Ok great! I have to pick a fish, lol.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

take your time.


----------

